# Good Friday meet



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Our rep ColwynC is out of the country at the moment on business, hopefully he may be back for this one :? anyway, one or two members have been asking about a meet and curry night so here goes;

1.30 pm meet at Belvoir Castle, then drive through the Vale of Belvoir to Melton Mowbray and on to Oakham with a stop at Rutland Water for an ice cream or coffee and soup 8) country roads again to Uppingham and on to Market Harborough then to Leicester (or just outside) for a curry.

BelTToneers and all guests all welcome


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

Were in!

Beautiful countryside around the route you planned, lets hope weather is good for some 'top down' action 

Cheers

peTTe


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Bugger...If I am back then it will likely be Thursday and if I have another week like the last 2 I will be looking for job stacking shelves...even the TT is not worth this :? At least this only happens once in a while...most customers are actually quite grateful! If we can we will.

Hopefully see you there.

Is Di going to the Swindon Shopping weekend? I think we may be able to make that one easier than the Belvoir Castle run as I will hopefully have been released from the Gulag.


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Just wanted to be the 14000 th post!


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

ColwynC said:


> Is Di going to the Swindon Shopping weekend?


No, we are planning on going to Blackburn that day for the footy :?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I'll just check my schedule but I should be able to make it. Unless the bear monster gets me on Thursday night. :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Wheres Belvoir castle then?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

DXN said:


> Wheres Belvoir castle then?


Between the A607 And A52 Nottingham and Leicester side of Gratham.

Found it here on street map


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Col ,already have plans for G/Friday day   :? ,will meet up for Balti in Leicester . Where /When :?:

Chris


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mercedes_SLK said:


> Beautiful countryside around the route you planned,


Yup, greaTT roads [smiley=thumbsup.gif] we did them last year on 29th March. Since then my car has never been the same :roll:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

ColDiTT, I'm definitely coming tomorrow. 8)

I'll IM you my Mobile so when I get lost/in the wrong car park tomorrow we can find each other. :wink:

See you tomorrow.

Who else is coming?


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Got your IM Ben :wink: and replied.

So far Pete and Mrs Pete :wink: Me and Mrs DiTT


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Nice one Col  Got you IM. Now as long as I remember to charge my phone tonight :? ...

So a select group of TT's.

See you guys tomorrow 8) . 
Might even clean the TT.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

XXMetal said:


> So a select group of TT's.


  I wish I wouldn't have clients tomorrow else I could be part of the group  
Anyway: enjoy


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Never mind Dani, maybe next time 8) we look forward to catching up with you sometime soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I feel much better already 

Colin, I think the tiger's head in your avatar would look super as decals on your car  8) 
Would you like _Greenfield Sign's _tel number :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

We have to be in Doitwich tomorrow evening, so although it's not far from us, the other half says "It just doesn't make sense". Dunno what that's about! Next time...

Pete (but not Em!)


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

[smiley=rolleyes5.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks Col for a great day [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

We both had a really good day 8) . You and Di were very good company. Thanks again for organising it all, and thank god you knew where you where going :lol: . Although my car is still panting after try to keep up on those back roads. (Does anyone have a spare 225 engine I could put in mine :? )

Once again, cheers for a cracking day. See you soon.

Ben


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

We agree there Ben  another cracking day, sunny and warm with the top down, great roads and quality pubs along the way. Likewise we too enjoyed your company - great fun 8)

Hope to see you both on the next meet.

C & D


----------

